# Should Khan retire?



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm not one for knee jerk reactions but after seeing that, I really think Khan should retire. (For health reasons if anything)

Where does he go from he?

His ego (& his teams) are to rampant to drop to undercards. 
For that same reason I doubt he'll come back over to England to try & rebuild here. 
He hasn't learnt a bean from Freddie Roach.
Those Wild Card gym wars have not done him any good
He still has no inside game, he still leaves his chin out there during an exchange
He has no survival instincts
He can't follow instructions (Roach, 2,3 maximum 4 punch combinations. Get in, get out, don't engage)
He has minimal power (speed yes, power no)
His chin is below average.

Khan will still carry those deficiencies up to 147 where the fighters bang even harder..... I'm actually worried for him.

Malignaggi has been talking about avenging the Hatton defeat. Perhaps that's a route Khan could go but apart from that, I don't know. Ortiz is a very bad idea for those calling that. Ortiz is way to big & strong for Khan.

Brook perhaps is an option but I think that's to risky for either fighter. If Khan lost to Brook then it is over for him. If Brook loses to Khan then his credentials to be a real player at 147 would be seriously questioned.

Where does Khan go next?


----------



## Pro box North east (Jun 7, 2012)

A loss is not the end of the world he still a young lad,Think Khan would destroy Brook much to fast.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

The sad thing is after the Peterson defeat, perhaps because of all the surrounding circumstances, Amir didnt seem to address those weaknesses which caused him so much trouble. 

After last nights result he will have to go back to the drawing board & make some serious changes, Amir's tactics & instincts just dont match up well with his Xs & Os. 

Khan isnt finished or anywhere near retirement, he's shown the strength of character to comeback from this kind of defeat before & with his workethic he wont lack for trying. But on the road he's currently on I'm not sure how much further can he go.


----------



## wgain (Jul 6, 2012)

I think he should fight Humberto Soto next as hes coming back from a lost, then fight Lamont Peterson and if he wins that i would like to see a rematch with Garcia


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I think he needs to move camps, it's clearly not working with Roach, who's first, second and third priority is Pacquiao and the circus that surrounds him, including Alex Knobhead and Buboy Fernandez.

He's not improved at all technically, only tactically, but once the red mist comes down or he gets clipped everything goes out of the window, in the same way that Clevery does. The difference is that one can take a shot and the other can't.

Garcia ain't all that at all IMO, that's two average opponents in a row that have shown him up completely between them.

It's a question of how much he wants it now.... he's been given the big bucks, will he now want to rebuild with three bad defeats on his slate?

It's different to (say) Bruno who lost only one fight that he should have won, the three of the others came in huge matchups and the fifth was a cashout job.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

When I look at the roster of names he's faced since his first loss and take under consideration I didn't even have him losing any in between that and Garcia, I have to say, though I see the same flaws most of you see, I am impressed by the fights he's been turning in for years now and see no reason he should give up on himself. Amir is young, has a big fan-base, didn't take all that much damage, really. His two stoppage losses, they weren't sustained beatings or anything. Maidana and Peterson were wars but he's got Malignaggi and Judah type fights in there where he's barely getting anything back. The way he fights, if he keeps going, even if no one wants to consider him great, he'll have a good shot at the HOF. If he can spread out those big danger fights a bit, he might have a long career yet. I hear the publisher's of that Yogi Bera quote book will be there for him when he retires.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

No, not cos he's just shit...he's making good coin...If I was making good coin, and you know your gonna make good coin, what ya gonna do?????

Simple as that.

Glad he got beat if even just to shut the cunts mush up about Floyd.

Strange cunt.

Take tht shit an Angel the Dark Guru with ya...

Go see who called a Garcia K.O on the vote thread....Mukes.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Doesn't need to retire but as I said years ago he does not have the punch resistance to be a top level fighter and his style is not buikt for longevity.

Move up to welter and take on Matt Hatton (not joking) then try and build for a big fight with Kell Brook. That's where the money is now. 

I honestly think Kell would stop him though, said that before last night as well!


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh, he could move up and beat Paulie with ease.

I don't think any proper welterweights will have trouble stopping him though. Carson Jones would do him IMO. No chin + no power + no ring I.Q is a bad combo.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Just woke up, My brother told me the result, I started cracking up laughing, Khans glass jaw coming into play again.

The lad really is thick as pig shit both inside and outside the ring, bless him.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I wouldn't have picked Kell to beat him until I saw Kell vs Mad Matt, from then on I was starting to be swayed.

I think Brook's feet would be key, even though Khan puts himself in harm's way by getting his own feet out of position when he throws you've still got to be in the right spots, and Brook is quick enough to do that, and has power in both hands too.

I'd be even more confident with Kell passing his gut check last week, it was the major box that wasn't really ticked - ridiculous how easy he was matched under Allegedly but it's good that he's being moved on now.

All the guys that have troubled Khan are the ones that will punch with him, the ones that have struggled against him are those that wait until he finishes throwing before looking to get their shots off, and usually he's skipped out of range by then.

I'm actually pleased that he's not going to get the Floyd fight now, because I think it would leave him a dishevelled mess, he'd be made to look shite and be beaten up at the same time, before being put out of his misery in the middle rounds. It would be like watching the 8th round of the Hatton fight over and over again.

Mad Matt might trouble him actually, not saying he'd win by any means but he'd keep coming forward and has a decent 1-2 that he could land. Is he really all that inferior to Lamont? Not really IMHO. Khan would decision him but labour like fuck whilst doing so.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Some interesting vids in griff's thread.

Well worth a listen.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Just watched the fight this morning. No Khan shouldnt retire but he needs to take a long hard look at himself. Maybe he hasnt got an ATG skillset. Does that matter no? Does he have some top attributes? Yes. Does he have some poor ones? Yes. That said I think that he should have easily beaten Garcia. He could have Kotelnik'ed Garcia if he wanted to. He got to confident throwing silly shots. Left hook right uppercut combo in the third round?! Thats a stupid combo to throw in the third with somebody who is still catching you. Would the jab and flurry alternative be more boring? Yes but would he have won? Yes.

He is a very frustrating character. I actually have quite a lot of admiration for Khan he desperately wants to entertain and be known for his heart but sometimes as shown last night its going to be to the detriment of his career. I agree about Roach I think he has either stopped learning from him or has plateaued Roach is invested in Pac and probably Chavez Jr more than Khan.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

wrimc said:


> Just watched the fight this morning. No Khan shouldnt retire but he needs to take a long hard look at himself. Maybe he hasnt got an ATG skillset. Does that matter no? Does he have some top attributes? Yes. Does he have some poor ones? Yes. That said I think that he should have easily beaten Garcia. He could have Kotelnik'ed Garcia if he wanted to. He got to confident throwing silly shots. Left hook right uppercut combo in the third round?! Thats a stupid combo to throw in the third with somebody who is still catching you. *Would the jab and flurry alternative be more boring? Yes but would he have won? Yes.*
> 
> He is a very frustrating character. I actually have quite a lot of admiration for Khan he desperately wants to entertain and be known for his heart but sometimes as shown last night its going to be to the detriment of his career. I agree about Roach I think he has either stopped learning from him or has plateaued Roach is invested in Pac and probably Chavez Jr more than Khan.


He doesn't have the ring I.Q to make these improvements. Kotelnik's style, and Paulie's, were perfect for him because neither can punch for shit, and Kotelnik had little chance of laying an accumulative beating on Amir.

He just isn't ever going to the best at any weight class he fights in. There are more fighters that haven't made it, as you more than most posters are aware of. Look back through history again mate. Khan isn't cut out for the top.

IMHO of course :thumbsup


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Khan V Ortiz would be a hell of a fight, they both have one if the worst ring IQs i have ever seen, it would probably be a war.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Can you imagine Mayweather's expression when he's told this news in the pen?

"Pacquiao and Khan _both_ lost? What the fuck is going on out there?"


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> He doesn't have the ring I.Q to make these improvements. Kotelnik's style, and Paulie's, were perfect for him because neither can punch for shit, and Kotelnik had little chance of laying an accumulative beating on Amir.
> 
> He just isn't ever going to the best at any weight class he fights in. There are more fighters that haven't made it, as you more than most posters are aware of. Look back through history again mate. Khan isn't cut out for the top.
> 
> IMHO of course :thumbsup


I think you are probably right about the will never be the best. I think potentially it could set up an interesting win some, lose some type of career for Khan if he wants to continue at the top level. Not sure if his ego would allow that. I know in the pantheon of past fighters even of a similar level Khan matches up pretty poorly head to head. Against the current crop I think if he applied himself properly he could give some good fighters good fights. I think you are right in saying handpicking opponents might be crucial for success.

I think people talking about Ortiz fight that might be a bad one for Khan. Ortiz is nothing special but never fancied this style matchup for Khan. He would get involved in a firefight with Ortiz and get clocked. Maidana beat him because he was willing to take one more than Ortiz. Khan cant do that. Mayweather beat him because Ortiz is a dope. Lopez beat him because he was able to land crisps counters using good footwork to damage Ortiz. Ortiz would take Khans shots and land his own which are strong enough to make Khan fold.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Saj Mohamed's twitter

"Low blows, blind punches, temple shots, Khan nearly made it through and Garcia was getting tired but ref stopped it, oh well shit happens, well done to team garcia" #LuckyPunch #KhanWillBeBack

:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Can you imagine Mayweather's expression when he's told this news in the pen?
> 
> "Pacquiao and Khan _both_ lost? What the fuck is going on out there?"


:lol:


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Saj Mohamed's twitter
> 
> "Low blows, blind punches, temple shots, Khan nearly made it through and Garcia was getting tired but ref stopped it, oh well shit happens, well done to team garcia" #LuckyPunch #KhanWillBeBack
> 
> :rofl:rofl:rofl


Another PR masterclass from team Khan. I dont dislike the lad personally (he's just a bit dim) but his entourage is full of fools who dksab.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Im surprised Froch is saying Khan should consider quitting, especially as Froch never got better until later in his career, and has 2 losses on his record, Amir is only 25...

So what He lost, all the great fighters of the past had numerous L's on their record...

Im not A massive Khan fan, His ego too big and hes not as good as He thinks, what He is good at He neglects in his fights, like his exceptional speed and leg movement, but that being said, if He fights correct, He is still good enough to win world titles again... He was out classing Garcia until He got caught...

I think He should stop wanting to Be A banger and do what He is good at... He will just have to take some lesser fights and build himself back up, hes only young still... Hes got loads of experience now to, which is priceless, especially at his age...


----------



## sg-85 (Jun 21, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Saj Mohamed's twitter
> 
> "Low blows, blind punches, temple shots, Khan nearly made it through and Garcia was getting tired but ref stopped it, oh well shit happens, well done to team garcia" #LuckyPunch #KhanWillBeBack
> 
> :rofl:rofl:rofl


atsch what a clown. He seriously needs to be banned from speaking. Lucky punch? What about the other 9 that landed?!

still dont think khan needs to retire, justt this defeat is a serious reality check for him. He's not as good as he believes himself to be. Someone earlier mentioned his same flaws in his game, and received several warnings about his pushing and holding fouls in 4 rounds.

if I was GBP, id make the brook fight now, thats a mega money fight that could sell easy over here.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

I thought his chin had actually improved, it hasn't.

Also it appears Roach hasn't taught Khan a bean, he's such a ridiculously flawed fighter yet nobody seems to be trying to improve him. Maybe Roach has, and Khan isn't listening? In that case they need to get someone Khan will listen too, or else I'd expect many more knockout losses if he steps up again. A fighter with his speed and reflexes should have a style which gets much more out of his abilities than the mess he currently sports.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Saj Mohamed's twitter
> 
> "Low blows, blind punches, temple shots, Khan nearly made it through and Garcia was getting tired but ref stopped it, oh well shit happens, well done to team garcia" #LuckyPunch #KhanWillBeBack
> 
> :rofl:rofl:rofl


what a cunt, people like this around khan is whats making him so delusional... He needs to hear alot of home truths and people telling him whats really up not aload of bullshit...


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

No, as long as he can still win a world title he should carry on. But to do so he needs to make root to branch changes.


Angel Garcia tried (and succeeded) in getting in Khan's head because he knew their best chance was if Amir stood and traded. Amir's spar in the behind the ropes was a big flashing red light, he was taking shots to give them back and he took that into the ring.

He only needs to look at Wladimir Klitschko's career to realise what to do next. After Brewster Vitali told him to retire and now he is miles away the best HW around because he made the neccessary changes. Wladimir's whole style is engineered so his worse asset (his chin) is rarely if at all exploited.


----------



## safc1990 (Jun 8, 2012)

NoMas said:


> what a cunt, people like this around khan is whats making him so delusional... *He needs to hear alot of home truths and people telling him whats really up not aload of bullshit*...


Couldn't agree more with the bit in bold, there doesn't seem to be any aspect of realism in his entourage and it shows whenever he's interviewed, he believes the shit they come out with.

As for the retirement question, I think he can still have a decent-ish career as a belt holder (although not seen as THE champ)/gatekeeper type fighter, but that's all he will ever be thanks to his shocking lack of ring IQ.



sim_reiss said:


> Amir's spar in the behind the ropes was a big flashing red light, he was taking shots to give them back and he took that into the ring.


I know it's not always wise to judge on limited sparring footage, but as soon as I saw that footage with the amateur I was starting to think for the first time throughout the build-up that Garcia potentially had a hell of a chance.


----------



## Ragnarok (Jun 26, 2012)

I would say no way should he retire. Many fighters have come back from 2ko's like Haye and Lewis and had fabulous careers. He's a physically gifted athlete but like the above list by the thread op it's De de vu' all the same mistakes too often. It looks like they haven't worked on forming new/changing his old survival instincts at all. you can change habits! 

He can come back, but he need to seriously evaluate weather he's going to learn anymore especially with Roach's teaching style. He never was the sharpest tool in the closet so he has to learn the hard way until the things he's learning become habit and he just does them automatically without thinking. 

If not he needs a new trainer or to stay out the ring and not let the ring potentially mess up his life.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> No, as long as he can still win a world title he should carry on. But to do so he needs to make root to branch changes.
> 
> Angel Garcia tried (and succeeded) in getting in Khan's head because he knew their best chance was if Amir stood and traded. Amir's spar in the behind the ropes was a big flashing red light, he was taking shots to give them back and he took that into the ring.
> 
> He only needs to look at Wladimir Klitschko's career to realise what to do next. After Brewster Vitali told him to retire and now he is miles away the best HW around because he made the neccessary changes. Wladimir's whole style is engineered so his worse asset (his chin) is rarely if at all exploited.


agreed... but wlads gigantic hight and reach makes it alot easier to stay away from punches and massive hard hitting punches at that, and adapt that style... its gonna be harder for someone of a normal hight to avoid taking shots... but that is what khan needs to do, he needs avoid taking shots for no reason, khans got heart, and his chin isnt terrible, but if he doesnt go down, hes still effected in some capacity by punches...


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Ragnarok said:


> I would say no way should he retire. Many fighters have come back from 2ko's like Haye and Lewis and had fabulous careers. He's a physically gifted athlete but like the above list by the thread op it's De de vu' all the same mistakes too often. It looks like they haven't worked on forming new/changing his old survival instincts at all. you can change habits!
> 
> He can come back, but he need to seriously evaluate weather he's going to learn anymore especially with Roach's teaching style. He never was the sharpest tool in the closet so he has to learn the hard way until the things he's learning become habit and he just does them automatically without thinking.
> 
> If not he needs a new trainer or to stay out the ring and not let the ring potentially mess up his life.


Haye has been stopped once. Khan seems much more dim witted than those two examples. And the way he reacts when hurt (the way his legs go and the gurn on his face like he's just done a double drop) is quite unlike anything I've seen through the history of boxing at the top level. He genuinely has a poor chin.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> He only needs to look at Wladimir Klitschko's career to realise what to do next. After Brewster Vitali told him to retire and now he is miles away the best HW around because he made the neccessary changes. Wladimir's whole style is engineered so his worse asset (his chin) is rarely if at all exploited.


Wladimir is also a lot bigger than most of his opponents and punches like a sledgehammer. It's a lot easier to keep people away from you with those attributes, neither of which Khan has.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

NoMas said:


> what a cunt, people like this around khan is whats making him so delusional... He needs to hear alot of home truths and people telling him whats really up not aload of bullshit...


Aye, too many yes men around him. Same happened to Hamed at the end of his career, he was delusional.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

It sounds fucking mad because he's a world class fighter, but I am going to say yes. I said it last night after the fight and again just now on the phone to my mate.

From a boxing perspective, no, he shouldn't retire, he's a contender, so retiring when in a good position seems silly. But for me he should retire because as I said before the fight yesterday, I expect every Khan fight to be a tough one, more so for him than his opponent. Khan has a great amateur style, but he cannot impose himself physically with any degree of quality, and it's just disastrous for him, as soon as fighters start closing the distance and applying pressure it makes things very uncomfortable for him. Add to this the fact that he cannot take a punch. I remember when Maidana (who was being overrated for punching imo) was hurting him, because it was after the Prescott ko, people took it as Khan was proving that he can take a punch, but it wasn't the case, Khan was being badly rocked and it was for me proving that the Prescott result was not a fluke, but that Khan has serious issues surrounding his chin. Every fight for Khan is going to be tough, grueling, and more so for him than his opponent, he will be knocked out more if he continues to fight, and it's just not fucking healthy, his family are going to be worried as fuck watching him in absolute wars every time he fights. He just fuck it off, fuck what the world thinks, he's had a decent career, he's got a silver medal, world titles in the pro ranks, just retire now because you're really not cut out for world level professional fighting Amir, you're gunna have wins but it's just going to smooth over the cracks, you're going to get seriously hurt and that's not worth it.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Pecsaetan said:


> Wladimir is also a lot bigger than most of his opponents and punches like a sledgehammer. It's a lot easier to keep people away from you with those attributes, neither of which Khan has.


Khan's boxing ability and movement could keep him out of trouble though, he's not the sort of fighter that KO's people, he's set up perfectly to wear them down.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Saj Mohamed's twitter
> 
> "Low blows, blind punches, temple shots, Khan nearly made it through and Garcia was getting tired but ref stopped it, oh well shit happens, well done to team garcia" #LuckyPunch #KhanWillBeBack
> 
> :rofl:rofl:rofl


:rofl

fucking hell. I can just imagine they're trawling through the footage of the fight looking for the man in the hat trying to talk to the judges.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

I'm gutted for Khan, I really like him.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow, only just woken up after falling asleep before the fight, so I obviously haven't watched it but I am shocked, will have to watch the fight before I can really comment but it's hard to see where Khan goes from here.


:lol::lol::lol:


CUNT!!!


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Wow, only just woken up after falling asleep before the fight, so I obviously haven't watched it but I am shocked, will have to watch the fight before I can really comment but it's hard to see where Khan goes from here.
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> CUNT!!!


Make sure you watch the whole fight and not just the KO, it was great to watch.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Pecsaetan said:


> Wladimir is also a lot bigger than most of his opponents and punches like a sledgehammer. It's a lot easier to keep people away from you with those attributes, neither of which Khan has.


Very true, I think it was a lot easier for Wlad than it will be for Khan.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

It'll be easier yeah, very hard to find Wlad's chin nowadays, especially if you're much smaller...like Haye was.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyone got a link to the fight? Some drunken idiot didn't record it like he knew he should have? And the only one I can find on Youtube is poor quality.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

chatty said:


> Khan V Ortiz would be a hell of a fight, they both have one if the worst ring IQs i have ever seen, it would probably be a war.


Dunno if Khan's chin could stand up to Ortiz's shots for long, to be honest. Had that fight in the back of my mind, though.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I think he'll have to rematch Peterson to rebuild something but of he doesn't want to take that risk I don't want to see him go down and fight someone like theophane or some shit like that


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

I think where he goes from here depends on what he wants from his career. He's certainly not going to be a P4P superstar taking on the likes of Mayweather, GBP were hyping Khan up as the next big thing but he's just another good world level fighter who's let down by his shit chin/brain. You don't go looking to trade punches if you don't have the chin for it - someone needs to drill that into him (hopefully Garcia might have took care of that last night :think). 

So if he still believes he can reach the absolute pinnacle of the sport then someone should have a word with him and tell him to hang 'em up. However, if he's realistic about his abilities AND limitations, forgets about wanting to clear our divisions or take on Mayweather then he can give us many entertaining fights for a few years yet. Regardless of what you think of Khan he nearly always puts on a show. Ortiz is kinda the same, the kid's mentally fucked up but his fights are can't miss TV.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

retire no he just needs to stick to a plan and fight in a way to protect his chin more after all changing defensive style had worked for wlad


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pro box North east said:


> A loss is not the end of the world *he still a young lad,Think Khan would destroy Brook* much to fast.


Yeah a young lad who gets brutally knocked out when he does it......Kell proved he has a sold chin against a solid puncher, and had heart to come through it....Knew Khan was gonna get done watching him in sparring, he was getting banged up big time....Dont talk pure nonesense........Khan has fast hands.......Nothing else whatsoever!!!


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Anyone got a link to the fight? Some drunken idiot didn't record it like he knew he should have? And the only one I can find on Youtube is poor quality.


Here mate..... http://www.vipbox.tv/watch/61105/1/amir-khan-vs-danny-garcia---full-repeat-live-stream-online.html

Most fights are repeated on here...Good backup site ....The main one I use is http://sosoboxing.com/ But Soso is currently down for updates.....Will be back up in next few hours.... Bookmark them both mate, great sites for boxing.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I use Soso, but as you say it was down, I managed to find the fight earlier but thanks for the link. Never heard of Vipbox either, thanks again.

:thumbsup


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> I use Soso, but as you say it was down, I managed to find the fight earlier but thanks for the link. Never heard of Vipbox either, thanks again.
> 
> :thumbsup


Very good site mate....get anything on there, know what I mean


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

I really want Khan to retire. CBA watching him getting battered all the time and everyone absolutely loving it as though they're watching Hitler be killed.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Why would he retire? Max adores him and HBO still want him on their network. Win or lose, Khan is in TV friendly fights and I look forward to his next one.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

@Teeto solid posts.

Honestly one of the very worst chins I've ever seen at world level. The way his legs turn to jelly is unlike anything I've ever seen. Whenever he's badly Hirt he does a jig.

Unsafe for him to carry on much longer against anything other than non-punchers. The last knockdown was barely a connect, and now everyone thinks Garcia is a banger atsch Just to try and make Khan being knocked out seem less mental.

I've had enough of people saying 'he needs to lean to stick to range boxing' seriously he has way too many inherent flaws that can't be ironed out, still stepping into his opponents punching range whenever he throws and not bringing hands back after throwing. This is the fucking basics.

He doesn't have the chin to be the action fighter his flaws make him destined to be. It's a shame, I'm not a massive fan but he's been found out once and for all and he is an easy fighter to hurt. He got clobbered a few times in the first few rounds and it barely registered but alarm bells were ringing.

People are expecting him to learn to box like Monzon now and he just isn't smart or skilled enough for it.

It is really frustrating the amount of people who seem to think he HAS to be special and a future GREAT. Give it up, he isn't going to change things round and he's going to get sparked again down the line.

He has probably the biggest balls in the game. He wants to be a fighter so badly he just isn't built for it. Good luck to him of course.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> @Teeto solid posts.
> 
> Honestly one of the very worst chins I've ever seen at world level. The way his legs turn to jelly is unlike anything I've ever seen. Whenever he's badly Hirt he does a jig.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm gutted for him because I like him but it's just one of them things, it's not gunna work out for the lad at all. Khan should be used as an example of how amateur and pro boxing is so different imo, you know like if someone wanted to do a study on it or something like that? Could be a good idea for a feature article for the main page in fact, I might think about having a crack at it myself.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

I thought, (think it was just before the final knock-down) Garcia threw a left cross, and it looked a belter, fully connected, I think that was the punch that done the job......Looked powerful to me @Flea Man ....

Not saying that Garcia is a banger, but he has good power, really unloaded with that left cross, really whipped it into Khans napper.

http://www.vipbox.tv/watch/61105/1/amir-khan-vs-danny-garcia---full-repeat-live-stream-online.html
14:04......I winced when I seen that punch.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Last punch was a stubby left to top of the head, and then smacked a right hook to the side of the head as Khan was going down. Not a knockout punch at all IMO. And then Khans legs disappeared again.

Garcia is no feather fist, but I've never seen a good display of power from him against Theopane, Campbell, Holt...hurt Morales with a lovely shot of course. 

Khan made him look like Julian Jackson with the first kd.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Yeah, I'm gutted for him because I like him but it's just one of them things, it's not gunna work out for the lad at all. Khan should be used as an example of how amateur and pro boxing is so different imo, you know like if someone wanted to do a study on it or something like that? Could be a good idea for a feature article for the main page in fact, I might think about having a crack at it myself.


Khan may well not have reached the amateur success he had with no headguards...the Watson knockdown was a sign of things to come. In terms of his style, yes, his punching style is what gets him into trouble and that's based off of the style he implemented in the amateurs, which really hasn't changed all that much, he's a blitzkrieg attack with super fast hands and terrible punching form.

I have little faith in Amir's punch resistance.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Flea Man;37966[B said:


> ]Last punch was a stubby left to top of the head,[/B] and then smacked a right hook to the side of the head as Khan was going down. Not a knockout punch at all IMO. And then Khans legs disappeared again.
> 
> Garcia is no feather fist, but I've never seen a good display of power from him against Theopane, Campbell, Holt...hurt Morales with a lovely shot of course.
> 
> Khan made him look like Julian Jackson with the first kd.


One I'm talking about was about 30 seconds before the final feather touch K.O...was just before they started dancing around near the ropes....14:04 on that link ive posted......Looked powerful man! IMO.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Well I called Garcia to win by K.O on the Garcia vs Khan thread.....should have put vcash on it....Never remember to do it.

Should have backed it at bookies, that would have been a sweet win!


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Well I called Garcia to win by K.O on the Garcia vs Khan thread.....should have put vcash on it....Never remember to do it.
> 
> Should have backed it at bookies, that would have been a sweet win!


i did,but rounds 10/11/12 why didnt the fucker wait until then


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

@widdy...Bastard eh mate!!!


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> One I'm talking about was about 30 seconds before the final feather touch K.O...was just before they started dancing around near the ropes....14:04 on that link ive posted......Looked powerful man! IMO.


Yeah that was a snappy right, Amir walking right into it again as well :-(


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> .
> 
> I have little faith in Amir's punch resistance.


you'd be insane if you did


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

@Teeto :lol:


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> @Teeto :lol:


I actually worded it wrong but you get my point anyway Flea

his chin is poor,


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not usually one to leap to Khan's defence but I disagree with Froch's claim that Amir should retire. Khan still has the backing of HBO and provides exciting fights. If Khan can come back after the Prescott defeat he can come back from this. I think it's better for the sport if big name fighters aren't immediately dropped and considered "write-offs" after a loss. Khan definitely needs to go back to his post Prescott style and box more carefully, it was stupidity that lost him the fight to Garcia, nothing else. Garcia's team know this, they wouldn't be so lucky next time and that is why they don't want a rematch.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> I'm not usually one to leap to Khan's defence but I disagree with Froch's claim that Amir should retire. Khan still has the backing of HBO and provides exciting fights. If Khan can come back after the Prescott defeat he can come back from this. I think it's better for the sport if big name fighters aren't immediately dropped and considered "write-offs" after a loss. Khan definitely needs to go back to his post Prescott style and box more carefully, it was stupidity that lost him the fight to Garcia, nothing else. Garcia's team know this, they wouldn't be so lucky next time and that is why they don't want a rematch.


I don't think he's ever boxed more carefully, they just picked fights for him that he'd have less chance getting starched in. Even then it almost went tits up against Maidana!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

People saying Khan should retire is just too simplistic for me. At 25, he was a unified world champion, so there has to be something there.

I actually thought the Peterson loss would have brought him down a peg, and in the run up to Garcia, Mayweather's name wasn't mentioned. But in the last two weeks, I've heard Khan speak about Floyd more than Garcia which is beyond idiotic! He has this stupid idea that he could actually test Floyd, probably because his team are telling him. The guy struggled with a crude plodder like Maidana (who Alexander battered) and suddenly he is a top 10 p4p fighter? Horrific judgement.

But where on earth does he go now? He couldn't handle Garcia's pressure, so what on earth would Matthysse, Rios ad Alvarado do to the kid? 147 is surely a no go now with his chin. I was chatting to flea last night, as he mentioned Matthew Hatton. It's a serious drop down in class, but maybe that's the level he should be looking to return at.


----------



## James Figg (Jul 15, 2012)

Teeto said:


> I actually worded it wrong but you get my point anyway Flea
> 
> his chin is poor,


I listened to the radio commentary yesterday afternoon as I like to get as many different prespectives about fights as possible.

Anyway, the commentator said "the fact that Amir Khan keeps getting up proves that he has great punch resistance and a decent chin..."...... and there I was thinking that Col. Bob Sheridan's pathetic excuse of commentary for the Cotto vs Mayweather fight was bad!


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I think people are so reluctant to bring themselves to criticise him, like someone said yesterday it's almost as if he has to be a superstar, and no amount of KO losses can possibly change that.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

@Flea Really, you think he boxed carefully against Garcia? To me it looked very much like he went in looking for the KO and left himself exposed.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

I actually feel really gutted for Amir. I've never been a massive fan of him as a person, but he's so young and all of a sudden his career is in such massive doubt. He needs to step back and have a long, hard think about how to proceed. He is not ready for another top level fight right now, in my opinion. 

My sympathy will probably only last until he comes out with some retarded nonsense on Twitter, anyway.


----------



## James Figg (Jul 15, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> @Flea Really, you think he boxed carefully against Garcia? To me it looked very much like he went in looking for the KO and left himself exposed.


Agree with this.

OK we're talking very different levels here but if Khan had boxed like he did against Kotelnik then he would have, imho, beaten Garcia. But, as you say, he went looking for the KO from the first punch he threw. There was only one way to fight Garcia and it certainly wasn't to try and make it a brawl.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Nah, he was a unified contender.



Vano-irons said:


> People saying Khan should retire is just too simplistic for me. At 25, he was a unified world champion, so there has to be something there.
> 
> I actually thought the Peterson loss would have brought him down a peg, and in the run up to Garcia, Mayweather's name wasn't mentioned. But in the last two weeks, I've heard Khan speak about Floyd more than Garcia which is beyond idiotic! He has this stupid idea that he could actually test Floyd, probably because his team are telling him. The guy struggled with a crude plodder like Maidana (who Alexander battered) and suddenly he is a top 10 p4p fighter? Horrific judgement.
> 
> But where on earth does he go now? He couldn't handle Garcia's pressure, so what on earth would Matthysse, Rios ad Alvarado do to the kid? 147 is surely a no go now with his chin. I was chatting to flea last night, as he mentioned Matthew Hatton. It's a serious drop down in class, but maybe that's the level he should be looking to return at.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> @Flea Really, you think he boxed carefully against Garcia? To me it looked very much like he went in looking for the KO and left himself exposed.


I said he's never boxed carefully.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Nah, he was a unified contender.


I'm not too sure about that man. Kotelnik, Maidana, Judah and Paulie were all top 10 fighters when Khan beat them.That's pretty solid. At one stage, a lot of people thought he and Bradley were the best two fighters in the division.

I thought he'd absolutely cane Gracia, taking him out early. But he totally crumbled and didn't know what to do, again. And suddenly Garcia is a murderous puncher. It's a seriously long road back now. But instead of saying where he went wrong, he is already complaining about a 'lucky punch', and he is slagging off Froch, saying 'I'm in a tougher division, and I'm fighter better opposition' which is stupid even for him.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

i watched the fight yesterday tea time as i was away for the weekend,the 1st thing i thought when the 2 got together in the middle of the ring for the ref talk was 'fuck me khan looks a bit over confident the way he was when he fought presscott' he was bouncing about on his toes and looking really cocky as if he was just going to blow garcia away in seconds:think
i said the other day in a thread that for garcia to get where he has got he has to have something that most of us can't see,i mean he looks like he punches through water, so i watched a few fights of his and after that i put a £5 on rounds 10/11/12 at 20/1 thinking that if he can get through the 1st half then i can see him taking over,he is one tough fucker and khan has only speed,not much power,bad footwork,no inside plan which all got proved beyond doubt on saturday:smug
I think he should leave roach,he has done nowt for him,he has not improved much since presscot,infact watching him on sat it looked like he had taken a few steps back,where can he go from here,god knows but he should carry on theres plenty of fights for him very winnable :bbb


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I'm not too sure about that man. Kotelnik, Maidana, Judah and Paulie were all top 10 fighters when Khan beat them.That's pretty solid. At one stage, a lot of people thought he and Bradley were the best two fighters in the division.
> 
> I thought he'd absolutely cane Gracia, taking him out early. But he totally crumbled and didn't know what to do, again. And suddenly Garcia is a murderous puncher. It's a seriously long road back now. But instead of saying where he went wrong, he is already complaining about a 'lucky punch', and he is slagging off Froch, saying 'I'm in a tougher division, and I'm fighter better opposition' which is stupid even for him.


I never said it wasn't solid. Bradley was the no.1, he never bet him. Hence he was never the champion. And there are many contenders around that don't make it.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

James Figg said:


> Agree with this.
> 
> OK we're talking very different levels here but if Khan had boxed like he did against Kotelnik then he would have, imho, beaten Garcia. But, as you say, he went looking for the KO from the first punch he threw. There was only one way to fight Garcia and it certainly wasn't to try and make it a brawl.


That's why Kotelnik was picked for him, not about what Amir did in that fight.

He has never been a pure boxer. He's always fought like this.


----------



## davez (Jul 16, 2012)

having watched the fight. I think Khan needs to go back to fighting nobodies again and rebuild his career. No way is he "World Class" he's good but not "World Class" good. his overly-inflated ego and his fans won't like the defeat as he's always in the press talking himself into big fights and making noise wanting to move up to 147. He deserved to get beat in my opinion as he clearly overlooked Danny Garcia and if he does move up to 147 he's going to be in for a hell of a time.

Still, when you look at his career he's achieved a hell of a lot in the 8 or 9 years since he was in the Olympics.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

He is horrendusly naive. I don't know whats best for him.

Why is he sitting in the pocket when it's the thickest thing he can do?


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

he shouldn't retire. he should get used to the idea he isn't a superstar.

he actually quite pissed me of in the build up to this fight and I was rooting for Garcia come fight night.

"I conceeded everything to get the rematch with Peterson, even took 50-50" you fukin kidding me?
"this fight is bigger than haye - chisora" sounded like a spoilt brat
"I'm bigger over here than Brook is in England" even if true it just sounds childish
"I want Mayweather next" again looking beyond his opponent
"I don't really talk much, I do my talking in the ring" I rewound this to make sure I'd heard correctly.

he has to accept the fact that he's good at the top level but not amazing. he'll get more big fights and he'll win some and lose some. the lww division is too much for him though, marquez, matthyse and garcia all knock him out. he should just move up and chase bailley or malignaggi.


----------



## James Figg (Jul 15, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> That's why Kotelnik was picked for him, not about what Amir did in that fight.
> 
> He has never been a pure boxer. He's always fought like this.


See maybe that's where the poster above is correct. Maybe we simply can't stop ourselves from thinking of Khan as a great fighter?

See, to me someone as respected as him should have learnt how to adapt to different fighters through fighting guys with different styles. He should have learnt by now that he is not a brawler and almost everytime he has been dragged into a brawl he comes off 2nd best. He should have learnt how to box against fighters like Garcia like he did against Kotelnik.

I agree with you that he is not a pure boxer but he has access to one of the best coaches in the World and should be learning from it.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

James Figg said:


> See maybe that's where the poster above is correct. Maybe we simply can't stop ourselves from thinking of Khan as a great fighter?
> 
> See, to me someone as respected as him should have learnt how to adapt to different fighters through fighting guys with different styles. He should have learnt by now that he is not a brawler and almost everytime he has been dragged into a brawl he comes off 2nd best. He should have learnt how to box against fighters like Garcia like he did against Kotelnik.
> 
> I agree with you that he is not a pure boxer but he has access to one of the best coaches in the World and should be learning from it.


this he's good, he's just not great. but few boxers are. certainly no reason to retire.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

lufcrazy said:


> he shouldn't retire. he should get used to the idea he isn't a superstar.
> 
> he actually quite pissed me of in the build up to this fight and I was rooting for Garcia come fight night.
> 
> ...


you can also add 'I'm in a tougher division. I'm fighting better opposition, and i'm a bigger name than he is' - Directed at Carl Froch, just today :stonk


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> you can also add 'I'm in a tougher division. I'm fighting better opposition, and i'm a bigger name than he is' - Directed at Carl Froch, just today :stonk


I know atsch then guy is such a spoilt brat it's unreal.

One of the most cringeworthy quotes of his was on ringside a couple of month back

posed the question "what would you say to the 70% of viewers who scored the fight for Peterson?"
he answers "well 90% of people I've spoken to think I won"

he's a fighter and puts his life on the line for our entertainment and I respect that but fuck me the guy is such a prick.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> That's why Kotelnik was picked for him, not about what Amir did in that fight.
> 
> He has never been a pure boxer. He's always fought like this.


You mention Kotelnik, honestly, if I was an advisor to Khan sitting down today to thrash out his future something I would urge him to consider would be going back to Frank, be protected back to Worl Title Level, then cash out at Wembley against whoever is the star around his weight at that point in time.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

lufcrazy said:


> I know atsch then guy is such a spoilt brat it's unreal.
> 
> One of the most cringeworthy quotes of his was on ringside a couple of month back
> 
> ...


Yeah i see that interview.

I'm a massive Haye critic, and wanted Del to knock him out, yet I still clapped Haye's enterance on Saturday because this is a dangerous sport, and anyone who takes part deserves credit (i'm not man enough to do it!), Khan included. But i'm beginning to think he is borderline retarded. Again, thats's not a dig at him, but the stuff he comes out with is jaw dropping. Warped sense of reality, not helped by his team


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Yeah i see that interview.
> 
> I'm a massive Haye critic, and wanted Del to knock him out, yet I still clapped Haye's enterance on Saturday because this is a dangerous sport, and anyone who takes part deserves credit (i'm not man enough to do it!), Khan included. But i'm beginning to think he is borderline retarded. Again, thats's not a dig at him, but the stuff he comes out with is jaw dropping. Warped sense of reality, not helped by his team


you could gurantee he'd demnad atleast 50-50 against garcia in a rematch.

he's genuinely deluded.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/news/khan-hits-back-froch-wont-retire-082009309.html

:lol:


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

"If he wants to retire, he can retire, he's talking about retiring. I'm in a tougher division. I'm fighting better opposition and I'm a bigger name than him, and I think that's what burns him really."

what a fukin joke.

for one, khan has never fought anyone as good as ward, not even close.

plus he certainly isn't a bigger name in boxing.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

The daft thing is that Froch hasn't even told Khan to retire.

He's just said ''if that happened to me, I'd retire'' - it doesn't take into account the fact that Froch is 35 and had plenty of hard fights.

Khan just seems unable to take things on the chin (sorry) and move on, he's got to say his piece.

Froch was no doubt asked for his opinion, and being the honest man he is decided to give it.

If I was Garcia I'd practically beg for a rematch, there aren't stacks of options out there for him.... beat Khan again and gain a bit of notoriety over here with a view to a fight with Brook down the road perhaps. He'd get big credit for back to back KO wins over Khan - irrespective of Khan losing to Lamont (there's the PEDs excuse, the ref, Hatman etc etc).

This is something from four years ago...






Nothing has changed.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I actually feel a little sorry for Khan with all of this. Sure he's not the greatest out there, but he's easily in the top three of his weightclass and I'd pick him to beat Garcia in a rematch. Khan gave him a shot, he should return the favour, IMO. He talks some utter balls, but he's surrounded by fools and yes men.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> The daft thing is that Froch hasn't even told Khan to retire.
> 
> He's just said ''if that happened to me, I'd retire'' - it doesn't take into account the fact that Froch is 35 and had plenty of hard fights.
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

From 2 years ago


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Khan says on the BBC that Froch is bitter because Khan is fighting better people.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Retirement is utter nonsense. Too many people urge retirement for too early these days. He's still a young guy, still in his peak, there are still good fights out there. This loss changes little in the sense he was always going to be a fighter that won some and lost some at the top level, due to poor durability. It only changes his short term possibilities.

Now would seem a good time to fight Brook, IMO. If not, Devon Alexander.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

The trouble is that the reality of Khan's career does not match with his expectations of himself. He considers himself above Brook in the pecking order - he said as much this week - and wants to be talked of among the elite. He is now talking about having yet another 'last fight' at LWW, seemingly wanting to go out off a win as a champion. While I get that, the fact that he is struggling so badly to achieve it says it all about where he is compared with where he wants to be. He needs to forget about the Mayweather level and look to other matchups that are more winnable and still build his cv. Trouble is, what he wants and what he can achieve might turn out to be two different things. I don't think that he should retire at all, he has plenty of good fights - and wins - still in him, but the trouble is, for me, that he is not as good as he thinks he is, and that he surrounds himself with yes men who do nothing more than confirm this belief.

Being able to make adjustments and listen to you corner are two key aspects of top level sport, and the evidence is mounting that Khan is incapable of either. He gets red mist and puts on an heroic show. All good fun for the fans, but this plays away from his strengths and makes a loss likely. But my feeling is that if he were going to change he would have done so already. Nearly 30 fights in, he needs to accept what he is and take fights that suit that, imho. Fighters like Hatton and Froch became fan favourites by getting a bit of red mist, getting involved in gunfights and pulling out more heroic wins than they took gallant losses. My fear is that Khan subconsciously models himself on that approach, but ultimately does not have the style or natural instincts to get away with it often enough to put together a career that he will be happy with.


----------



## James Figg (Jul 15, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> Khan says on the BBC that Froch is bitter because Khan is fighting better people.


That punch from Garcia must still be having an effect on his ability to think........


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> The trouble is that the reality of Khan's career does not match with his expectations of himself. He considers himself above Brook in the pecking order - he said as much this week - and wants to be talked of among the elite. He is now talking about having yet another 'last fight' at LWW, seemingly wanting to go out off a win as a champion. While I get that, the fact that he is struggling so badly to achieve it says it all about where he is compared with where he wants to be. He needs to forget about the Mayweather level and look to other matchups that are more winnable and still build his cv. Trouble is, what he wants and what he can achieve might turn out to be two different things. I don't think that he should retire at all, he has plenty of good fights - and wins - still in him, but the trouble is, for me, that he is not as good as he thinks he is, and that he surrounds himself with yes men who do nothing more than confirm this belief.
> 
> Being able to make adjustments and listen to you corner are two key aspects of top level sport, and the evidence is mounting that Khan is incapable of either. He gets red mist and puts on an heroic show. All good fun for the fans, but this plays away from his strengths and makes a loss likely. But my feeling is that if he were going to change he would have done so already. Nearly 30 fights in, he needs to accept what he is and take fights that suit that, imho. Fighters like Hatton and Froch became fan favourites by getting a bit of red mist, getting involved in gunfights and pulling out more heroic wins than they took gallant losses. My fear is that Khan subconsciously models himself on that approach, but ultimately does not have the style or natural instincts to get away with it often enough to put together a career that he will be happy with.


I agree, its always been clear Khan has an inflated opinion of both where he is in the sport and how much he can achieve. Which is fine, most fighters do, but Khan brought up Mayweather and that so called 'elite level' far more than most, even in light of worrying performances such as Maidana and even more so Peterson.

All he needs to do is keep fighting at the level he is. He'll make a lot of money, most will be good fights, he'll win some and lose some and at the end his career we'll appraise him accordingly. Retiring now is completely pointless, because he's going to have to create a legacy on numbers. By fighting the best, beating some and losing some but mainly providing memorable fights. Going out now he doesn't achieve that.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> I agree, its always been clear Khan has an inflated opinion of both where he is in the sport and how much he can achieve. Which is fine, most fighters do, but Khan brought up Mayweather and that so called 'elite level' far more than most, even in light of worrying performances such as Maidana and even more so Peterson.
> 
> All he needs to do is keep fighting at the level he is. He'll make a lot of money, most will be good fights, he'll win some and lose some and at the end his career we'll appraise him accordingly. Retiring now is completely pointless, because he's going to have to create a legacy on numbers. By fighting the best, beating some and losing some but mainly providing memorable fights. Going out now he doesn't achieve that.


I agree with you, but wonder whether he will do that. He seems to want the sort of fights that might not be offered in any numbers, leaving him nowhere to go. I think that he will stick around, but I don't see him being a happy bunny too often. Some of us are worse than others at acknowledging our limitations and taking them into account in our planning!


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't think he should retire. But I don't think he can really change its his mentality. He can still pick up a belt against anyone who allows themselves to be smothered by his speed, but against anyone who punches with him he is just too vulnerable. 

No matter how limited, if his opponent is willing to take Khans shots and has reasonable power, they have a great chance of beating him. I even think if he fought Prescott again we would get a similar ending.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Charliebigspuds said:


> I don't think he should retire. But I don't think he can really change its his mentality. He can still pick up a belt against anyone who allows themselves to be smothered by his speed, but against anyone who punches with him he is just too vulnerable.
> 
> No matter how limited, if his opponent is willing to take Khans shots and has reasonable power, they have a great chance of beating him. I even think if he fought *Prescott again* we would get a similar ending.


*Lets make it happen!!!!*


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes, it's nationalistic pride and I've been saying it for years.

What I don't understand is why everyone thinks he used to be a boxer but has change into a wide open slugger. He's never been a pure boxer! It's like people think 'he was in the olympics he must be able to move about' when Sung-Kil Moon was in the fucking Olympics! But had a chin.



James Figg said:


> See maybe that's where the poster above is correct. Maybe we simply can't stop ourselves from thinking of Khan as a great fighter?
> 
> See, to me someone as respected as him should have learnt how to adapt to different fighters through fighting guys with different styles. He should have learnt by now that he is not a brawler and almost everytime he has been dragged into a brawl he comes off 2nd best. He should have learnt how to box against fighters like Garcia like he did against Kotelnik.
> 
> I agree with you that he is not a pure boxer but he has access to one of the best coaches in the World and should be learning from it.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> Khan says on the BBC that Froch is bitter because Khan is fighting better people.


Oh dear. Time for me to go watch him get fucked up by Garcia again after that stupid comment. :lol:


----------



## Swarmer (May 31, 2012)

Khan looked at his best using the style he did against Paulie. Mayweather SR. would have been a better pick as trainer

I wouldnt retire if i was Khan, I'm still making money.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Grant said:


> You mention Kotelnik, honestly, if I was an advisor to Khan sitting down today to thrash out his future something I would urge him to consider would be going back to Frank, be protected back to Worl Title Level, then cash out at Wembley against whoever is the star around his weight at that point in time.


Nah, I say keep punching above his weight and getting sparked


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Khan shouldn't retire. He should keep fighting.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Swarmer said:


> Khan looked at his best using the style he did against Paulie. Mayweather SR. would have been a better pick as trainer
> 
> I wouldnt retire if i was Khan, I'm still making money.


For me, he fought against Paulie and Kotelnik as he did because they weren't a threat.

As for Floyd Sr, I'd say no way! He's more block orientated and for me, Amir shouldn't even be catching shots at all, that runs a risk of taking grazing blows. He needs to stay well away.

Assuming he was good enough to make alterations (he isn't) I'd take Steward.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't think he should retire. I'm sure he can still feature in some good dust ups - it's just whether he can win them.

Personally I'd love to see him fight Brook at some stage.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Flea Man

Bang on the money.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> For me, he fought against Paulie and Kotelnik as he did because they weren't a threat.


Exactly.

Khan makes mistakes and gets hit in virtually every single one of his fights, but the likes of Paulie and Kotelnik aren't going to punish you for it.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Khan has gotta earn his way back into a big fight again now......If he gets beat next time out his stock (already shop soiled) will be like a white suit trodden on by a herd of elephants with diarrhea being chased by a mouse.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

I think my "retirement" line the original post was ill advised as I didn't mean it the way I wrote it.

Essentially, if Khan is going to continue having gun fights everytime he enters the ring then he probably should retire. Khan reminds me of one of those dumb footballers who's incapable of thinking for themselves.

Whenever he is asked to break down a fight from a technical level the kid hasn't got a fucking clue. It makes me think he doesn't fully understand the game he is in. He clearly has an issue taking instructions, and this quest of his to become a P4P all action fighter for the fans is commendable yes, but suicidal at the same time.

If he plans to stay with Roach & play bitch boy to Manny & JCC Jr he may as well call it a day.

The Pilipino gimp boy on the mitts, Tabares taking sparring, jetting half way round the world and back to fit his training around Pacquiao. 

All that shit has got to stop.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

anyone who follows Khan's career should know he's not a pure boxer, Kindelan, Limond, Gomez etc he's always been a punches in bunches guy.

Hell he used to try throwing 12 punch combinations before Roach.

Only against Kotelnik have I seen him effectively stick and move. other than that he's thrown shots and got on his bike after being hurt.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

In all seriousness I don't know where Khan can go from here, his flaws outweigh his strong points and seems unwilling (or unable) to rectify them, every fight he is in he looks a knockout waiting to happen and he takes far to many punches, which is damaging in the longterm.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Bill said:


> In all seriousness I don't know where Khan can go from here, his flaws outweigh his strong points and seems unwilling (or unable) to rectify them, every fight he is in he looks a knockout waiting to happen and he takes far to many punches, which is damaging in the longterm.


rematch with paulie, title fight with bailey, rematch with peterson, domestic showdown with hatton/brook.

lots of choices still providing he doesn't demand the lion's share of the purses.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

I reckon GBP stick him in with Lopez once Canelo destroys him


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

lufcrazy said:


> rematch with paulie, title fight with bailey, rematch with peterson, domestic showdown with hatton/brook.
> 
> lots of choices still providing he doesn't demand the lion's share of the purses.


True, I suppose I am being a bit harsh, all the Maywether/Pacquaio talk can stop though.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

How long till whichever one it was that hasnt gave him his belt back yet (ibf/wba) give him his belt back from the Peterson bout???......Got a world title still then and leverage in negotiations.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

McCloskey is saying he wants 'a chance to finish off what he started' on twitter lol.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

lufcrazy said:


> rematch with paulie, title fight with bailey, rematch with peterson, domestic showdown with hatton/brook.
> 
> lots of choices still providing he doesn't demand the lion's share of the purses.


He will though won't he, I remember the ''I've given everything to try and get this rematch, even offered him 50-50 and everything'' - when surely Peterson should have been the one making the offer.

I'd have said to Khan ''$500k, take it or leave it bitch'' and waited for a reply, whilst having Bob Arum on hold on the other line.



Macho_Grande said:


> I reckon GBP stick him in with Lopez once Canelo destroys him


I can see this too. A light welter shouldn't be getting in with a middle/super middle like Alvarez. Until he fights someone his own size that isn't 100 years old he's not a champion.



Miguel2010 said:


> How long till whichever one it was that hasnt gave him his belt back yet (ibf/wba) give him his belt back from the Peterson bout???......Got a world title still then and leverage in negotiations.


I don't think they can buy the IBF like they could the WBA.



scrappylinks said:


> McCloskey is saying he wants 'a chance to finish off what he started' on twitter lol.


SEATED AND DEFEATED!!

He was stopped by Shot Shot Corley FFS, any ambitions he has of doing anything above European level need to stop. He's crap.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

I think a brook fight in nov/dec makes sense now especially if Alexander beats Bailey no chance of Brook getting him over...a win over Khan would make him more known stateside. 

If Khan did fight Bailey I'd dread to think what he'd be like if Bailey caught him flush!


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> *He will though won't he, I remember the ''I've given everything to try and get this rematch, even offered him 50-50 and everything'' - when surely Peterson should have been the one making the offer.
> *
> I'd have said to Khan ''$500k, take it or leave it bitch'' and waited for a reply, whilst having Bob Arum on hold on the other line.
> 
> ...


yeah and that was before all the ped stuff came out so a challenger demanding that much money against the champion who just pushed his shit in is ridiculous. It is a genuine case of delusion with Khan, as @Bill says he needs to lay off the superstar talk and rebuild.


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

What's Khans deal with Goldenboy now? He signed a 3 fight deal in Jan 2010 guaranteed £1.2m a fight. He's now
had 6 fights with them.


----------

